# Help cockatiel something stuck in his throat.



## NorCalDubber (Apr 10, 2013)

I just noticed my cockatiel has his mouth open and and sounds like a pelet is stuck in his throat.


----------



## NorCalDubber (Apr 10, 2013)

He just flung it out of his mouth. scary.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad he is OK.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What size pellets are you feeding him?


----------



## NorCalDubber (Apr 10, 2013)

roudybush mini, gonna switch to crumble or back to TOP'S.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Very scary! Glad he is okay.


----------



## NorCalDubber (Apr 10, 2013)

Yea, me too. Thanks. I'm giving him tops right now, they are bigger and he cant swallow them whole.


----------



## adriano (Feb 26, 2016)

*Read my reply posts (2 very long ones) on the baby chick aspiration issue*

You'll find useful info to be prepared for this. It can and most likely happen again with anything from seeds, millet spray, chunks of bitten off "whatever" plastic around the house, water, or mucous from bacterial infections.

Basically you can help the process a lot by learning some basic bird cpr.


----------



## Pebblesg (Apr 25, 2021)

NorCalDubber said:


> I just noticed my cockatiel has his mouth open and and sounds like a pelet is stuck in his throat.


My birds seems to have the similar issue, it has been 2 days. Please help me out if you have any ideas to help in this situation ?


----------

